# La Scala-Cinema,Ballroom,bingo Hall, Runcorn,April 2010



## wherever i may roam (May 19, 2010)

The La Scala was built in 1913 & was designed by Leonard Clegg,it was first used as a cinema but them days ended in 1957.

It was then used as a ballroom playing host to a number of bands who played there every other evening,one of the bands were The Beatles who played twice here in 1962,Monday 12th Nov & Tuesday 16th Oct.

The La Scala was used as a club up until 1987,then it was turned into a bingo hall until it closed its doors in 2006.

The place is really trashed but still worth an explore,Community usage was going to come in with me but has been suffering from a pulled muscle in his back & couldnt climb so i left him outside feeding the ducks at the side of the canal















































Projector room-




















Where the screen would of been..


















..thank you.


----------



## klempner69 (May 20, 2010)

I really like this one particularly the 3rd shot..nice lighting coming through.Thanks for this one,just wish Runcorn wasnt so far from Swindon!


----------



## tommo (May 20, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> I really like this one particularly the 3rd shot..nice lighting coming through.Thanks for this one,just wish Runcorn wasnt so far from Swindon!



to true stu....., the place looks really cool, the light coming in looks great, and it doesnt look to chav'd up


----------



## harrysboy (Jun 8, 2010)

The 13th pic is incredible, it almost looks made up, this is making me jealous.


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Jun 9, 2010)

That's a cracking Astra in the last pic, want it.


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 9, 2010)

*Now thats what i call derelict*

Quality, i like this alot, Thanks.
Just a couple of questions.
Did you pay your 35p entrance fee ?.
whats the building for sale next door ?.
And lastly have you PM'd Dieter yet trying to sell him the Astra ??? lol

SK


----------



## sYnc_below (Jun 9, 2010)

This makes me wish I had taken a look around the old Cinema in Bedford before they demo'd it to make way for a Lidl 

Excellent pix


----------



## JestersTear (Jun 9, 2010)

Great pics.

I live in Runcorn for my sins and have been round the Scalla before and the old Job Centre next door. Must upload my pics soon. Not as good as your pics though.

Did you see the poor dead cats in there. Looks like some scum locked them in there years ago. A mother cat and her two kittens.

Managed to get into some old offices at that Shopping City dump at the weekend. Off course its been trashed by the local scum. Most of the floors look the same but did get into the old heating room which hadn't been trashed. Will upload them pics soon.

Also had a snoop around the 'Brake Brothers' offices before they got demolished and all the big tree's ripped up!

Finally there's a few old houses in Altrincham where I work that I am going to explore in next few weeks. Three in total on Durham Road and a old hospital called St. Annes which is currently up for sale. Its on a street so Google Streets has come in handy before going down there.


----------



## TranKmasT (Jul 22, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> I really like this one particularly the 3rd shot..nice lighting coming through.Thanks for this one,just wish Runcorn wasnt so far from Swindon!



I concur, very dramatic. Cracking place. Lot's of detail.


----------



## platz (Jul 26, 2010)

i've just come back from here, its quite a mess i will post my pictures later on.


----------



## El Supremo (Aug 7, 2010)

*La Scala*

1st time out.
So sad to see this piece of local history open to the elements and the pigeons. Always wondered what it was like inside as my Mum used to play bingo there on a Thursday night.












m/albums/yy5/El-Supremo/121.jpg[/IMG]











pg[/IMG]


----------

